# yo i'm John!



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey my names John, I live in England and have a 7 year experience with mantids and other herps. With mantids being my first herp, followed by a terrapin. So basically I’ve had around 14 mantids with hatching out 2 Chinese mantis ooths. My experience with herps include:

-14 praying mantids - 7 years (2 ooths)

-1 ball/Royal python - 1 year

-2 corn snakes - 4 years

-5 axolotls - 2 years

-5 terrapins - just under 7 years

-2 chillian rose tarantulas - 6 years

-1 king baboon tarantula - 3 years

-2 emperor scorpions - 5 years

-4 leopard geckos - 6.5 years (2 years breeding)

As all of you I LOVE MANTIDS. I think there amazing and unique in the way the see, hunt, live and how tolerant they are to habitat changes such as temperature and humidity.

I sometimes as fun do some part-time Entomology (scientific study of insects) by helping people identify what insects they've found and weather they should leave it, keep it if they want or seek help if it’s bitten them.

I also do herpetology witch I’m sure most of you do, by keeping a praying mantis lol, as you can see above I’m addicted to it.

Also I LOVE music queen Brian May and Guns n Roses being my favourite. I play 3 instruments, Piano, Guitar and keyboard. I'm also in a band, called "Static" I’m the lead singer and secondary guitarist and I play piano if needed.

Thanks for reading

-john_jb1-

p.s

I don’t mean to be "advertising" a web site. But I also go on another Forum website which is mainly for Reptiles and amphibians but it does have an insect forum, which to be honest is dead and not lively at all. So all of us are in it would be happy if you could make it more lively. The web site is:

www.repticzone.com


----------



## john_jb1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ooops sorry i forgot to mention i've also had several stick insects in the past only about 4 years experiance with them though.

-john_jb-


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi John, Welcome to the forum. He probably knew where it was but needed a map to pinpoint it! like I do.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Deutschherper (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome, John!


----------



## Rick (Aug 7, 2007)

welcome


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome, John!


----------

